# IPH - IPH Limited



## System (18 November 2014)

On Listing, IPH Limited (IPH) will wholly own Spruson & Ferguson, one of the leading intellectual property services firms in the Asia-Pacific region, offering a wide range of services for the protection, commercialisation, enforcement and management of IP.

These services are provided across Australia, New Zealand, Papua New Guinea, the Pacific Islands and Asia from offices in Sydney, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur and supported by a representative office in Shanghai.

http://www.iphltd.com.au


----------



## Miner (3 June 2016)

Hi 
Noticed since the introduction November 2014, there was no posting on this thread.
With a recommendation from Motley Fool and Bell Potter, I analysed the stock in my useless way, and presenting some of the research notes with my purchase at $6.9.
As always DYOR based on your circumstances and I have burnt myself a lot many times. 

BP Recommendation dated 1 June 2016 
Buy (unchanged) Price $6.98 Target (12 months) $8.60 (previously $8.75)


----------



## fanger (27 September 2016)

Miner said:


> Hi
> Noticed since the introduction November 2014, there was no posting on this thread.
> With a recommendation from Motley Fool and Bell Potter, I analysed the stock in my useless way, and presenting some of the research notes with my purchase at $6.9.
> As always DYOR based on your circumstances and I have burnt myself a lot many times.
> ...




I bought in roughly around the $6 mark before it reported. Just looking at bell direct now there target price is $8.15 after reporting season.
I'm happy to hold.


----------



## fanger (23 February 2018)

Poor results, looks like most brokers downgraded the price to around the $4.30 mark.


----------



## Ann (23 March 2019)

I guess everyone forgot IPH, it has been traveling quite well recently. Twiggs weekly Money Flow appears excellent. The daily Twiggs Money Flow appears a bit choppy but still positive. The Positive and Negative Volume Indicators are both in very bullish territory.
There is a bit of FA happening regarding IPH trying to take over XIP and XIP is trying to merge with QIP. Too messy for me to assess, I will leave it to the smarter FA folks here.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 March 2019)

Ann said:


> I guess everyone forgot IPH, it has been traveling quite well recently. Twiggs weekly Money Flow appears excellent. The daily Twiggs Money Flow appears a bit choppy but still positive. The Positive and Negative Volume Indicators are both in very bullish territory.
> There is a bit of FA happening regarding IPH trying to take over XIP and XIP is trying to merge with QIP. Too messy for me to assess, I will leave it to the smarter FA folks here.
> 
> View attachment 93217



I gave up on this company. Good to see it going well now.


----------



## Cam019 (24 March 2019)




----------



## finicky (3 March 2021)

IPH @ *$6.17*, "the leading intellectual property (IP) services group in the Asia Pacific region", went off my radar due to poor performance over a couple of years. It seemed to carry the curse of R Montgomery approval.

I hadn't clocked that Xenith IP (ex ASX: XIP) was taken over by IPH in 2019.

Increasing IP filings in China and Hong Kong. Work steady in Singapore where it is the biggest IP operator.

Seems a decent H1 result against the drags of Covid disruption and higher AUD (Asia earnings) that they plead. Worth a watch I guess as the monthly chart is still downtrending. Pays a decent 50% franked dividend. ROE was 15% in fy20, might be a little lower this year, carries some debt, book value = $2 fy20. Currently only looks fair value to me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2022)

IPH jumped after reaching an agreement to acquire Canadian intellectual property firm Smart & Biggar for total consideration of $387 million.

The company said Smart & Biggar will significantly extend the group’s network beyond the Asia Pacific region for the first time.


----------



## MovingAverage (18 August 2022)

Another SGH in the making 

Thing that I hate about this company is that is growing merely through acquisition of others and the space it operates in (patent and trade mark filings) is flat at best and in decline in many countries. As for the recent acquisition, some interesting stat's below regarding the Canadian market: patent applications are pretty much flat but last few years as seen modest growth in the trade mark application space. See below charts taken from the IP Canada Report for 2020. IPH is far from moving into a growing market and is not the stuff of a market of future growth. Wouldn't be the first company to make an acquisition or two to prop up their share price and distract from any real underlying growth in their operating space. Anyway, good luck to all holders.


----------



## finicky (24 September 2022)

Still only worth about $6 to me. For a less than exciting half franked yield at that price. I wouldn't have noticed, but I take MovingAverage's point that it doesn't seem to grow organically, as the book value rose in fy20 at the same time as the number of shares jumped. At the same time the ROE dipped and has just crawled back to median level of ~17%. Carries the R Montgomery mark of doom.

The share price chart has made a higher high but there's still a chance that it topped out in August where it made a double top with Feb 2020? Although no strong sign of decline yet and has held up well considering the general malaise.  Of no interest to me anyway at anything like this price. 

Not Held

Monthly


----------



## divs4ever (24 September 2022)

previously i held rival XIP   ( where i did very nicely  , after buying in that savage dip  ) before it was taken over   and more recently i have bought into the relatively illiquid  QIP

 IPH has yet to  be attractive to me , price-wise 

 is fairly low priority on my shopping list  other sectors hold more appeal currently


----------

